# Filing FBAR USA



## gordavco (May 11, 2013)

Where can I find good clear information about filing FBAR to IRS USA?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

This is the starting point: Report Foreign Bank and Financial Accounts | FinCEN.gov
Click on the button for Individual and you should be able to find the line by line instructions for filing (in pdf format).


----------

